# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Tìm hiểu về Gaming Gear ( phần 1 )

## zinzu2611

Tại các giải đấu eSport chuyên nghiệp mang tầm toàn quốc hay thế giới, Gaming Gear luôn là những người bạn đồng hành tin cậy cho game thủ và là nhân tố quan trọng không thể thiếu trong các chiến thắng đầy vinh quang. Với nhiều đặc điểm ưu việt được thiết kế dành riêng cho giới game thủ, Gaming Gear đem lại những lợi thế cực lớn cho bạn mà các dụng cụ thông thường không thể có. 
Bạn đã biết gì về Gaming Gear chưa? 

*Tìm hiểu Gaming Gear*

Mouse + Mousepad: Sự chính xác tuyệt đối, nâng cao tính hiệu quả và ổn định trong khi chơi. Mouse có 2 dòng Optical và Laser, Laser thì độ chính xác và độ nhạy cao hơn nhiều so với Optical.
Headphone: Nghe foot step chuẩn, âm thanh càng tốt nghe càng chính xác vị trí tiếng động phát ra.
Keyboard: tránh trường hợp nhấn nhầm phím Window khi đang chơi và tương tự như vậy, kể cả tránh những keyboard không cho phép multi key (Nhấn 1 lúc nhiều phím như khi Nhảy - Ngồi - Đi bộ thì ko dc).
Sự quan trọng và cách lựa chọn Gaming Gear phụ thuộc hoàn toàn vào bạn : Khả năng đầu tư đến mức nào? Bạn thích kiểu dáng ra sao, kiểu nào thì phù hợp với tay bạn v.v?


*Thị trường Gaming Gear VN - Giá thành và mức độ hiệu quả*

Thị trường Gaming Gear VN chưa lớn, các nhà đầu tư và các cửa hàng dĩ nhiên không nhiều và giá thành thì khá cao. Cũng như hiểu biết không nhiều, nhiều bạn đã hơi sai lầm trong việc lựa chọn Gaming Gear cho mình. Tuy nhiên ở VN thời điểm này không thể nói là muốn mua mà không có nữa - mọi thứ đều đang có ở VN.


*Mouse & Mouse Pad*

Các dòng Mouse thuộc hàng dành cho Gaming mà VN hiện tại đang có và thông dụng : Razer, Logitech, Microsoft, SteelSeries.
· Razer : Razer Cooperhead, Razer Diamondback, Razer Krait, Razer DeathAdder.
· Logitech : Logitech G1, G3, G5. Logitech Mx500, Mx510, Mx518. 
· Microsoft : Intelli Explore (IE) Mouse 1.1, 3.0. 
· SteelSeries: Ikari.
​ + Lời khuyên : Mx510, Mx518, IE 1.1, IE 3.0, Razer DeathAdder, Razer Krait, Ikari cũng khá thích hợp cho các game hành động. Mỗi dòng đều có 1 kiểu dáng riêng. 
1 Số Mousepad : Qpad, Steel Series, Razer.
· Qpad : www.qpad.se (xem thêm mặt hàng tại đây, quá nhiều) 
· Razer : Razer Mantis Control, Razer Mantis Speed, Golathius
· Steel Series : qck, qck+, qck heavy, 4D (pad cứng), S&S (pad cứng).
​
*Headphone*

· Icemat Siberia, Seihenser : Pc series, Plantronic, Steel #H : 3 dòng hp nổi tiếng của giới game thủ và giá thành cũng khá cao (1tr+) dĩ nhiên mức độ hiệu quả là không phải bàn cãi. 
· Khác : những hp giá thành rẻ đều không có usb sound card tốt hoặc không có, và mau hỏng. 
​
*Keyboard : Logitech, Mitsumi, Samsung T35, Microsoft.*

· Mircrosoft, Logitech : Thế giới pro game hành động và 1 số ít khác đều dùng Logitech hoặc Microsoft. 
· Mitsumi : dành cho túi tiền nhỏ và dĩ nhiên chỉ dùng cho đòi hỏi : wen tay. 
· Samsung DT35 : Thế giới pro game chiến thuật đều có sử dụng Samsung DT35. 
Về giá thành của Keyboard thì chỉ ở mức 400k đổ lại. Những loại cấp cao hơn giá tiền đó dư thừa tính năng không cần thiết.




​

----------

